# Does anyone know High Moon Havanese?



## Beila (May 6, 2020)

Hi guys! I’m looking for a reputable breeder near southern California these days. I've found Nevena but I also found several negative reviews about her in this forum. Then there's a High Moon Havanese who looks like Nevena's, they are both on AKC market and charge pretty high...which is acceptable if they have great puppies, but it seems like Nevena's not really worthy it at least.

So I just wanna check that did anyone hear about this breeder before? It's quite hard to make sure if a breeder is reliable since we are in quarantine and cannot visit their house...


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Beila said:


> Hi guys! I'm looking for a reputable breeder near southern California these days. I've found Nevena but I also found several negative reviews about her in this forum. Then there's a High Moon Havanese who looks like Nevena's, they are both on AKC market and charge pretty high...which is acceptable if they have great puppies, but it seems like Nevena's not really worthy it at least.
> 
> So I just wanna check that did anyone hear about this breeder before? It's quite hard to make sure if a breeder is reliable since we are in quarantine and cannot visit their house...


If Nevena is located in SoCal, contact Lisa at Ohana Havanese for feedback on Nevena. Lisa is an officer in the SoCal chapter of Havanese Club of America. I can vouch for Lisa.

High Moon Havanese is located in Northern California. Contact the NorCal chapter of HCA for feedback on High Moon.

I live in SoCal and have heard nothing about these two breeders, good or bad.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## KatieH (Apr 24, 2020)

To follow on to Popi's reply, I can describe the path that I took to find a breeder in my area. Maybe you've already got this part figured out, but I suggest you go the websites of the local Havanese clubs and look at the member directory. I was only able to find the Board of Directors for the SoCal chapter, but it would be a start: https://www.socalhavs.org/about/. It looks like Lisa at Ohana is the President. Maybe you could send an email to the admin email address on that site and they could help you find additional breeders.

HTH
Katie &#128062;


----------



## Jazi (Oct 13, 2010)

I bought my Havanese from Linda at High Moon. My girl is 12 years old now and she is my best friend. She is fun, loves to play, always up for a new game, and a great watch dog. Linda is very professional, caring, and helpful. Our Jazi has been a healthy dog, and Linda was great to give me tips in the first few months with our new puppy. The breed is great, not a mean streak ever.


----------

